# Clipping Boer Goats



## RollingHillsBoers (Jan 31, 2010)

My daughter has a show coming up in a week. She has never shown in a breeds class so we are looking for advice on clipping her 4 mo. old does and buck. We have asked a few people who showed last year and they said breed classes don't get clipped down like a market wether. So if we are just clipping to 'clean them up', what would ya do??


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Look for any hairs ...way out of place and clip it off....

the tail... hold it upright and trim straight across........making it nice and flat ...when they hold the tail up....


if they have alot of hair at the withers ...lightly trim...some down.... if they have alot on the upper rump area...then trim it down...you want the back to be as straight across ...as it can be...... if trimming hair off the back area...would make the back dip more do not trim there.... :wink: 

Clean up around the hoof area's... just below the coronary band.....but not to high.... go all the way evenly around... make it purty.... 

Some breeders like cowlick hair area's and leave them on there....it is personal preference....so you can deside if you like it there or not...

any hair the is sticking out...such as leg area's....should be trimmed up..... 

You want to show off the good area's .... sometimes leaving hair ...in the weak area's....helps... but just clean it up....any weak spots don't trim...as it will make it even weaker.... such as conformation.... 

Basically it is sculpting.... making them as smooth looking as possible... without making them bald...or look as if they where over trimmed.....it is just a little bit....

Trim around the base of the horns...like the hoofs....if needed.. make it neat...

Although... if you have a goat... that has alot of hair..... clipping them down.... somewhat like a wether... way prior to the show... is recommended ...so... it gives the hair time to grow back some... so it is smoother.... and not so choppy in appearance.... then... you can do touch ups.... where needed.... as the show gets closer...

Hope this helps... Good luck at the show... :thumb: :hug:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

good advice. 

and yeah, if you have a doe who has a ton of hair, or it's curly.. body clip her a month or two before and it will grow back better.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> good advice.


 Thanks Katrina ... :thumb: ....yep...I agree... 1 month prior... forgot to mention that... :doh:


----------



## RollingHillsBoers (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanks! We did clip the wether down a couple weeks ago, but we are too close to show time for the breeders. 

Time to go clip!! Thanks again!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your welcome.... good luck at the show... :thumb: :wink:


----------

